# Martinsthorpe Hall - abandoned village - Rutland



## Mr Sam (Aug 15, 2008)

well after a lead here..

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=6486

i thought i would pop over since its not all that far and it was a nice day

first up i just drove down the private road untill it came to Martinsthorpe hall and farm and some grumpy lookin fella was giving me odd looks so i scarpered quick, then parked elsewhere and found there a brideway that passes right infront of the house

the field was full of cowss incuding a big ass bull spotted access but decided to leave it for a dark winter evning when the cows are shut away


----------



## MD (Aug 16, 2008)

nice hdr mr sam


----------



## smiffy (Aug 16, 2008)

That looks a lovely old house ...wonder what it's history is ????
Oh !.... and following the forum rules..... I do hope that cow gave you her permission to show her face without blurring her features heh heh!!!


----------



## lost (Aug 16, 2008)

Where's the abandoned village? I just see one house.


----------



## krela (Aug 16, 2008)

lost said:


> Where's the abandoned village? I just see one house.



I was thinking the same...


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 16, 2008)

thats the only remaining building 

but it has its own parish and the local MP covers the ground of Martinsthorpe even though no one lives there

the field in which it lies is walled and theres evidence of previous dwellings


----------



## TK421 (Aug 16, 2008)

That picture of the cow is just asking for a word bubble and some amusing comment!


----------



## Potter (Aug 20, 2008)

Ooh, nice! Love that with the cow. I love cows and bulls.


----------



## losttom (Aug 21, 2008)

I see you got there then MrSam
Looks exactly the same as when i last went years ago!


----------

